# nVidia tv-out

## akiross

Ciao gente!

ho provato a postare nel forum del Multimedia, ma nn hanno risposto, cosi' chiedo qui, che siamo (siete) piu' fighi  :Smile: 

Allura

ho coprato un mesetto fa la scheda video nuova: Triplex Millenium Silver MX440SE che monta GPU nVidia gForce 4; Ho avuto la fortuna di trovarla anche con Dual display (2 analogici) e il TV-Out.

Ora: ho notato che attaccando il televisore alla scheda non si vede l'output clonato dallo schermo (cosa che mi aspettavo). Dopo una riflessione e analisi piu' approfondita, ho notato che e' normale che non si veda... sara' di un formato diverso.

In effetti si vede l'uscita del monitor in B/N anche se MOLTO disturbata.

Inoltre (???) se attacco la TV alla scheda mi accorgo che il monitor diventa di una tonalita' stranamenta gialla.

Cercando un po sul forum ho trovato 3 modi per vedere l'output sulla TV: nemmeno uno mi funziona

1. Configurare X per avere l'uscita apposita. Volendo sono possibili dual display, clonati, in contemporanea Monitor-TV eccetera.

2. Usare yanc, tool che configura automaticamente X per farci andare anche la TV

3. (e piu' gettonato a quanto sembra) NVTV, tool per configurare direttamente l'uscita TV.

Con il primo metodo, quando parte X si blocca, dicendo no screen found (poi vi posto XF86Config)

Con il secondo metodo X parte e si blocca. Lo schermo resta nero e io devo riavviare brutalmente il sistema con CTRL+ALT+CANC

Con il terzo metodo, ottengo un paio di problemini:

all'avvio - da root - dovrebbe individuare il TV ENCODER, cioe' il chip che trasforma l'uscita per la TV; inoltre dovrebbe individuare i MODES cioe' le modalita' a cui va la scheda.

Pero' non trova il TV ENCODER e quiindi nemmeno i modes.

il TV-ENC, secondo X si chiama NVIDIA (visto dal log di xfree e anche da yanc) ma nvtv non lo riconosce.

Ho fatto un test, per vedere se la scheda andava:

da windoze 2K, ho messo i driver di nVidia e vedo bene in formato PAL-B, PAL-I. In formato NTSC vedo bene ma in B/N

Con nvtv ho provato NTSC e un paio di PAL (PAL-60 e PAL) ma vedo lo schermo nero, con qualche disturbo.

Inoltre devo killare X ogni volta perche' non so come ritornare dalla modalita' TV alla modalita' Monitor   :Embarassed:  (il tasto apposito non funziona)

Che faccio?

ciao

----------

## silian87

Io con NVTV ho fatto andare l's-video sia che con la mia tnt2 ultra, che con la mia gf4mx 440. Solo che io non avevo due uscite per il monitor. Il mio problema era invece che non potevo vedere contemporaneamente sullo schermo e sulla tv e mi toccava spostare il mouse alla cieca guardando il televisore che è 3 stanze più in la-......  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> In effetti si vede l'uscita del monitor in B/N anche se MOLTO disturbata.
> 
> 

 

molto probabilmente il TV-out è impostato a NTSC (questi sono i sintomi), mentre per l'italia va impostato a PAL. Stai usando i driver GPL o quelli proprietari nvidia? Mi sembra di ricordare che non sempre nvtv "vada d'accordo" con i driver closed source di nvidia.

Su una geforce 2 ho usato con successo nvtv più o meno così:

```
nvtv -r 640,480 -s Large -S PAL -t
```

ma con i driver free.

Per gestire il tv-out con i driver nvidia leggiti per bene il relativo README.

EDIT: nella più disperata delle ipotesi prova a scaricare movix o simili e se funzionano sul tuo sistema dai un'occhiata ai sorgenti per scoprire che impostazioni usano.Last edited by MyZelF on Sat Nov 08, 2003 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akiross

io ho i driver nvidia, presi con emerge nvidia-kernel e nvidia-gfx

non so se sono proprietari o meno....

grazie

ciao

----------

## paolo

Sono quelli proprietari  :Smile: 

```
 # less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-$TUA_VERSIONE/README.gz 
```

E' tutto spiegato per bene.

Paolo

----------

## akiross

grazie paolo  :Smile: 

ho letto il readme di nVidia, pero' non e' che mi abbia spianato molto la strada...

sara' perche' non sono un genio nel configurare X, ma non ho ancora capito come avere lo schermo e la TV che vanno contemporaneamente (clonati).

E l'uscita? COMPOSITO o SVIDEO?

Sulla scheda c'e' la presa per l'Svideo, pero' per connetterlo alla TV c'e' uno spinotto (che mi hanno dato con la scheda) che adatta la presa da Svideo a composito.

Se qualcuno mi da qualche dritta meglio, in ogni caso faccio qualche prova

grazie ancora

ciao

----------

## almafer

l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è mi sembra di ricordare che bisogna fare i collegamenti con la tv prima della partenza di X altrimenti non funziona, ma è solo un vago ricordo che mi arriva da qualche piega della memoria  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

non va nulla  :Sad: 

RELAZIONE DI GENTOO LINUX

SCOPO: Fare andare questa maledetta uscita TV

PREMESSE TEORICHE: La documentazione dell'NVIDIA non mi e' stata molto utile

PROCEDIMENTO: Ho letto il file README dei driver nVidia.

Ho provato a modificare XF86Config come segue:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

   Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "OLI1707 Olidata"

    HorizSync   30 - 64

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gForce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName    "nvidia"

    Option    "NvAGP" "1"

    Option "TwinView"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 800x600; 1024x768, 640x480"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    Device      "gForce4"

    Monitor     "OLI1707 Olidata"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option   "NvAgp" "2" 

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Default"

    Screen "Monitor"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Se avvio

startx -- -layout Default

lo schermo, del monitor e della TV diventano neri, e non vedo piu' nulla. A quel punto non riesco a fare piu' niente se non riavviare con Ctrl+Alt+Canc

Che faccio?

[TRISTEZZA]

Grassie

ciao

----------

## fripp

Prova ad aggiungere questo al tuo XF86Config:

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync   30 - 50

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

per un HOWTO, vedi qui: http://www.khensu.org/unlocked/tvout.html

fripp

----------

## akiross

Grandioso!

Ora funziona  :Smile: 

grazie mmmmille

Solo che il colore e' sballato, e in modalita' 800x600 si vede trutto un po traballante (ma abbassando la risoluzione di vede meglio)

come lo aggiusto, il colore?

Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fripp

Ciao...purtroppo, anche io son nella m***a col tv out...

...diciamo che vorrei lanciare mplayer per veder i Divx mediante il mio server  senza tastiera e mouse, collegato al mio tv...lanciare la visualizzazione da remoto, con ssh per esempio....

...nn ho idea di come poterlo fare...

...ho installato i driver nvidia propietari e nvtv e per testare il tutto ho collegato pure una tastiera, un monitor e un mouse, ma nn riesco a far partire il TV-OUT...lanciando startx infatti, come prevedibile, il monitor si spegne, ma sul tv schermo nero...

Ho configurato X Xf86config come da HOWTO, ma nn funziona...

qualche dritta? 

fripp

P.S.

mi servirebbero idee anche per lanciare mplayer sul tv da remoto...

P.S.

  ho provato sia con 2 screen differenti che nel modo TwinView (in cui mi dice che lo schermo virtuale è 1824x768, come dev'essere)...la TV è sempre nera..

Guardando XFree.0.log nn ci son errori di sorta...sembra tutto ok

Ho provato questi 2 modi per veder funzionare la TV, anche se nn è proprio quello che mi serve...a me servirebbe la sola TV funzionante con un mplayer avviato...forse sarebbe sufficiente anche il solo framebuffer, ma nn saprei come fare...

----------

## popoilre

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen AGP TwinView" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

	Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

	Option      "XkbCompat" ""

	Option      "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  310   230	# mm

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "ACR"

	ModelName    "ACER AL532"

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>

	Identifier  "NV AGP TwinView"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

	Option      "TwinView"

	Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-82"

	Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "55-120"

	Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

	Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768"

	Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen AGP TwinView"

	Device     "NV AGP TwinView"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## popoilre

da notare anke il cambiamento in serverlayout..

----------

